# What's with all the fiberglass in the Royal Oak?



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 1, 2008)

I use the Royal Oak lump coal and recently have noticed a lot of fiberglass insulation in the bags. Last one I opened had a hunk of it the size of a football! What is the deal with this and are there implications if I do not find it before putting the burning coals in my smoker?
Thanks for your help!

Dave


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

If I found something of that size, I would call and let them know........and I wouldn't use it personally.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

definetly contact them and file a conplaint/ concern , they need to look into that before someone winds up sick or with fiberglass in there throat . if you can post the number maybe others of us can call also and make them check it out


----------



## bbq addict (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds like some scary stuff!  I know I wouldn't want to eat anything cooked with that...


----------



## danbury (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been using the Steak House lump all year.  So far I have not had any "extras" in my bags.  I always look closely at what I pour in my charcoal baskets anyway.
Good to know to look closer.  Call them and report it like others have said.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 1, 2008)

To be clear, the fiber I've found is not the steakhouse. It is the red bag lump. I'll look up their contact info and drop them a line. I'll pass on the info to all of you as well.
Thanks!

Dave


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 1, 2008)

First, contact them and let them know your issues/complaint. It has been posted here before that companies tend to give you an explaination and refund or certificate for free product.

In posts about rocks and things found in lump- they say it is usually loaded onto conveyors with heavy equipment ( front end loader) and when in gets near the ground it is common to find rocks and gravel.

Your situation is a little unique. Fiberglass is a bad thing to have in your grill/smoker fuel.  They should respond quickly to it and give you a resolve.


----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, thanks for the heads up on this. I'll be checking my bags a little closer now. Let us know how it goes when you contact RO.

Dave


----------



## bishop916 (Jul 1, 2008)

I found a strip of metal in my last bag, about 1" wide by 7 inches long


----------



## coyote (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave, 
I was wondring were the RO was made? I understand it come from several countrys and the the united states. the one made in the USA is supposed to be the best and has some of the best reviews.
*Royal Oak Charcoal Co.*

Private Company, Headquarters Location
410 Selman St., Jacksonville, TN, United States
(903)586-2484, USA (903)586-6248 fax, 
Primary SIC: Coal And Other Minerals And Ores, Primary NAICS: Coal and Other Mineral and Ore Merchant Wholesalers


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe it's just de ja vu but didn't I see a post similiar to this a month or so ago?  I'm going to look in the past threads.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 2, 2008)

I had posted something similar in a Lump review thread about that time ago.  What I had found was a piece of some synthetic matter:



It was suggested to contact RO on that thread as well.  The website listed on the bag doesn't seem to work, and I was finally able to track down an 800# for their main plant in Roswell GA.  It is 800-241-3955.  The person I was transferred to had already left for the day, so I left a message to call me back.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 3, 2008)

I just off the phone with Anne at RO.   Will be sending me a MO for what I assume to be a replacement bag.  If anyone else is interested, their direct phone no is 678-461-3200.  Anne seems to handle this type of situation and her EXT. is 3336.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 11, 2008)

Here's what I received from RO :


----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 11, 2008)

Cool deal Porky. That's some pretty good customer service right there. Score!!

Dave


----------



## mr porky (Jul 11, 2008)

Indeed it is.  I pretty much explained to Ann that I understand a 'defect' can slip through the process and can happen to the best.  I also advised her I would not be swayed from purchasing RO again.


----------



## flatland (Jul 13, 2008)

Ive found several different things in the RO lump including the fiberglass,nails and a 2 lb rock! Its raw charcoal so ya get what ya get I guess.


----------

